
Show HN: I love being more effective in my life, so I made my own Habit app! - adaamhn
https://apps.apple.com/ag/app/habit-tracker-minimalist/id1477589572
======
segmondy
I downloaded a habit app once, the hardest thing about using it was getting in
the habit of using it, so I stopped using it.

~~~
lol768
>the hardest thing about using it was getting in the habit of using it, so I
stopped using it.

I guess at this point, you could try another Habit app to help you use the
existing one? :P

Jokes aside, I think it can take over 2 months for a new habit to be properly
formed - so you'll want to stick out your habit app/gym routine/earlier wake-
up times for at least 2 months before deciding if they're effective:
[https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/abs/10.1002/ejsp.674](https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/abs/10.1002/ejsp.674)

------
adaamhn
I've always wanted to make my life more effective by building good habits, but
I never found the motivation I needed from the Habit apps out there in the App
Store. So I made my own, with milestones to reach in every habit created in
the App.

I am still working to improve it, and bring useful statistics, and make it
more enjoyable. Any feedback is appreciated!

~~~
grzm
If it applies, this would likely be better as a Show HN:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
adaamhn
Thank you man!

------
DEADBEEFC0FFEE
When someone say 'mobile app' I assume it's IOS and Android, I'm often wrong.
Would it be too hard to prefix 'app' with the platform?

~~~
adaamhn
I agree, it can be confusing, it's something I can take with me, thanks!

------
weitzj
Congratulations for your app.

Just recently I was looking for a habit app and currently try out
GTDFaster/GSDFaster, which is a mix of GST from David Allen + 7 habits of
highly effective people from Steven Corvey.

~~~
adaamhn
Thank you!

I read his book, Steven Corvey is very interesting!

------
sketchthat
This looks really cool. Any plans to push to Android as well?

~~~
adaamhn
Sadly not, I would love to reach out to as many people as possible, but the
problem is that developing to two both Android and iOS at the same time makes
it harder to focus and grow the product from an MVP into a real useful
everyday product. And with the limited resources that makes it even harder.

------
deca6cda37d0
What’s your business model?

~~~
adaamhn
I went with subscription model, my goal is to put content in the app, I want a
way to inform and recommend users about what "good" Habits there is to
implement in life.

I appreciate any suggestion on that.

